# My first Cichlid, few more to come.



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Today is my birthday and I took some fish I didn't want to work (just some cheap goldfish my nephew liked so I bought them)... My buddy who does the fish orders gave me this $15 fish for free. I'm not sure what it is, it's some kind of mix between 2 South American cichlid species, the name on the tag at work (Petco) says it's something "parrot" cichlid, I forget. He knows more about it but he already left when I called back up there to get the info for this thread. I'll post what he says it is later.

Excuse the net in the pictures. :lol: I was trying to keep him from running away and he was content sitting between the plants while I took pics.


































Anyway, it's in a 38 gallon sharing it with one 2" pleco and a 7" goldfish. I'm also planning on getting a black Tiger Oscar and maybe 2 Jack Demsey and 2 of this other S.A. Cichlid that only gets to be 2", I forgot the name. That's all the fish I'm gonna put in it so they aren't running over each other. The goldfish will be given to my work or given to my 6 year old nephew with my old 10 gallon when I get more fish so he doesn't get beaten up.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

and your going to put all of these fish in this 38 gal tank?? One Oscar alone needs 55 gal. Oscars grow to be anywhere from 10-14 inches in length. When mine died after having him for almost 12 years he would not fit in a man's size 10 shoe box! He was in a 55 gal and really needed more room.. 

edited to add: Im not sure what that fish above is..


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

"blood parrot" or parrot cichlid. It is a hybrid cross between a red devil and a severum, I think. I've never kept one so I don't know much more. They are deformed and have many physical problems, from what I have read. Some can't close their mouths and the males are sterile.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

The fish above is a parrot cichlid. Rather calm and not mean like the usual cichlids i've seen. it is frowned upon in the hobby though, so just be prepared for some flaming when posting pics of him up on the net.

I'd have to agree with a girl for onceP) Oscar would need slightly bigger tank thought i believe a 38g has same foot print as a 55g, would have to double check, just not as tall.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Dang RonV beat me to the post, next time i want battle of rock, paper, scissors Ron!


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

They can flame me if they want, honestly I couldn't care less. It's just a fish tank in my room and I'm here to get some info on fish so I don't tell people the wrong thing at work and I figured I'd show what I have. I understand that some people take certain hobbies very seriously and get upset but that's my fish, I'm not gonna take it back cause not everyone approves. The way I see it, it can live in a fish store tank with 10 more of it's kind crammed into a 10 gallon... or it can live in my tank. Either way someone is gonna own it, hybrid or not, might as well be me.

I figured it was a "parrot cichlid", I just couldn't remember exactly what the tag said on the tank. I'll reconsider the oscar, look around some more.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Cliffizme2 said:


> They can flame me if they want, honestly I couldn't care less. It's just a fish tank in my room and I'm here to get some info on fish so I don't tell people the wrong thing at work and I figured I'd show what I have. I understand that some people take certain hobbies very seriously and get upset but that's my fish, I'm not gonna take it back cause not everyone approves. The way I see it, it can live in a fish store tank with 10 more of it's kind crammed into a 10 gallon... or it can live in my tank. Either way someone is gonna own it, hybrid or not, might as well be me.


very well put! Personally, I wouldnt care what others said or thought!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Dang RonV beat me to the post, next time i want battle of rock, paper, scissors Ron!



One minute... I win. You must be rEEEEally slow. I do the two finger typing think LOL.


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

you are the man cliff, I agree with georgia peach, very well put!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

ron v said:


> One minute... I win. You must be rEEEEally slow. I do the two finger typing think LOL.


LMAO - yeah, he never said you were fast, he just said you beat him! LOLOLOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO Well put Peach.

More power to you Cliff! I do get crap for my Eureka on sites here and there as he is not a species found in a lake, another german made species. But u know what, he's a beauty!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> LMAO Well put Peach.
> 
> More power to you Cliff! I do get crap for my Eureka on sites here and there as he is not a species found in a lake, another german made species. But u know what, he's a beauty!


YES HE IS! he's one of the most beautiful Eureka's Ive ever seen.. and Im not just saying that to get a deal on fish.. LMAO :wink:


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reply's. I'm getting ideas of what to put with my parrot cichlid in a similar thread posted from someone else. Thanks.


----------



## Tanya81 (Jan 31, 2006)

Those are blood parrots. We have 4 large adults. With the biggest being the size of a softball. I think you can do one comfortably in a 38 gallon, any more might be pushing it. They, from my experience enjoy eating cichlid pellets(medium size, the ones made by wardley) and flake food, shrimp pellets. Feed them a diet to get the best coloration. As far as the hybridization of the fish, they are a cross between a red devil and i believe some people say convicts, some say severums, and some say flowerhorns!! So who knows, no 2 batches ever look a like! They are super interactive fish, and that black patches on them, dose the tank with Melafix each day, (recommended amount for your size tank) and that will clear it up. Its a common thing with cichlids to get the black patchiness with the scales. I hope this helps, and enjoy your cool Blood Parrotfish!


----------



## Pumpknbudy (Jan 16, 2006)

Cliffizme2 said:


> They can flame me if they want, honestly I couldn't care less. It's just a fish tank in my room and I'm here to get some info on fish so I don't tell people the wrong thing at work and I figured I'd show what I have. I understand that some people take certain hobbies very seriously and get upset but that's my fish, I'm not gonna take it back cause not everyone approves. The way I see it, it can live in a fish store tank with 10 more of it's kind crammed into a 10 gallon... or it can live in my tank. Either way someone is gonna own it, hybrid or not, might as well be me.
> 
> I figured it was a "parrot cichlid", I just couldn't remember exactly what the tag said on the tank. I'll reconsider the oscar, look around some more.


 I am with you! I know many fishkeepers do not liike parrots but I love mine. They are personable and beautiful. Rock on!


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

i also have a blood parrot cichlid. I do not really agree with the dye injection but other than that i love my blue. He is a very peaceful and fun to watch fish and i along with many of you do not care what people think.


----------

